# RALEIGH TI - Track bike... (worth?)



## Bikerzxz (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone guide me to find out the Year & value of a RALEIGH TI - Track bike. 

Here is some info:

> 531 Tubing - Red
> Made in England
> Serial # SB5489 
> Then there are 2 other numbers on the opposite side of the bottom bracket: 14, 53

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Peace!


----------



## Beau (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll buy it for $200 plus shipping.


----------



## Bikerzxz (Jan 15, 2007)

Beau said:


> I'll buy it for $200 plus shipping.




I am requesting info, not offers...

If I were selling it, I would not be posting this thread here!

This is NOT a For Sale section!


----------



## sam (Jan 16, 2007)

Bikerzxz said:


> Can anyone guide me to find out the Year & value of a RALEIGH TI - Track bike.
> Best bet would be on the CR list--TI bought raleigh around 1960 so if a Raleigh TI bike it was built after that.You can also check ebay for price---sam


----------



## Bikerzxz (Jan 27, 2007)

FYI one just sold on ebay for $1009.

check it out, item number: 290072597603	

nice try Beau


----------

